# Remembering Kelby



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

It's that time again. Two years ago we had such heartache thrust upon us....... we had such a hard time believing what was happening.

On this anniversary we remember the strong, graceful, beautiful Golden girl we knew as Kelby. And we are thankful for her presence in our lives. We're thankful for all of the Goldens that have been by our side. 

The tears have been replaced by subdued smiles, and the heartache has faded, but certainly not the memories of such a special girl.

Rest well Kelby girl.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Big hugs today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelby's Dad*

Kelby's Dad

Big hugs to you and I know Kelby is smiling down on you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep gently beautiful Kelby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl, such warm loving feelings. Hugs to you today.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Anniversaries are so hard. -hugs-


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The light in your eye will never dim...
The love in your heart will never lessen....
The memories of the bond will last until the reunion.
Peace to you all.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

She is beautiful Michael. They will always be with us.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beauty! I lost my girl just a month ago and can't ever visualize being whole again. 

Rest well sweet Kelby.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What a Beauty Kelby was. The Loss is so tough. The Love is stronger tougher though. Big Hugs. Kelby is running free and having such a good time. Know that.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Kelby is a beautiful girl. Keeping you in our thoughts. Hugs

RIP Kelby


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy memories of Kelby will get you through another tough anniversary - I'm sure she is watching over you all


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts! :wavey:
There's no question Goldens are special.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry I missed this! Kelby was beautiful, RIP sweet girl!


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

What a happy, beautiful dog. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She was beautiful.  Sending you strength today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Michael, Kelby was so beautiful and that smile! I so understand how you feel. Not quite there yet but treasuring memories and so grateful for our time with them. Hugs today.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

she really is quite a beauty - so sad that their lives are so short


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelby's Dad*

Anniversaries are so hard.
R.I.P., sweet Kelby girl!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry, as I know these milestones are so terribly difficult. Kelby was a real beauty!


----------

